# Who has the new RapidHeat??



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

On the new 08+ superduties with the powerstroke they have the option for an electric heater called rapidheat which warms the cab until the engine is warm and then takes over the electric heater.

So does anyone have it? I was just curious at how well it works!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Its an electric heater. Works great.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if i lived a little more north i wouldve gotten it but i couldnt justify another $800 or watever being that jersey can getup to 70 in january


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

when i first heard of this i thought it kept "warm" coolant in like a thermos under the hood/dash from the last time the truck was running and then had a seperate heater that blew through that as soon as you started it when it was cold say the next morning, so all it is is a 12v heater? that must suck some electric! $800 and requires dual alternators? haha


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

wish my 05 had that option at the factory, it takes FORRRRRRREVVVEERRRR for the 6.0's to warm up.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah my 03 is the same way. In fact thats what prompted me to ask since I was sitting there freezing my ass off for 30 mins before I got some heat.

Thats such a cool option, wish they would have done it long ago!


----------



## wnyps (Oct 11, 2007)

I have it on my 08 with single alternator works awsome, cuts the in cab heating time dramaticaly well worth the money.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

can it be retrofitted to the older trucks? or is it built into the dash somehow?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Its built into the dash and wired to turn on/off with the heat. I dont think there is a seperate control for it. It just runs as regular heat until the trucks comes up to temp then the truck heat takes over.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

My 02 GMC 6.0 heats up less then a mile. Dex - cool good stuff


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

RepoMan207;646292 said:


> My 02 GMC 6.0 heats up less then a mile. Dex - cool good stuff


Yeah but you have a gas truck. the option is only on diesels


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ahhhh......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Gicon;641779 said:


> Its an electric heater. Works great.


Can you show us pics of it, since you have one.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

sounds like a cool option, my dodge diesel also takes forever to warm up. Do the fords have high idle? when its cold out i raise the idle up to 1500 rpms so it warms up a little quicker.


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

The only way it's visible is if you see me take off my jacket before I get into the truck... 

It's all behind the scenes and just gets things warmed up quickly. When I first got the truck, it took me a little while to learn to make sure the jacket comes off before I get into the truck. I've also found that I can get a comfortable temperature by setting the heat a lot lower than I have in any other vehicle I've owned or driven.

When I was discussing it with the dealer, he said he puts it in all the trucks he has built.


----------



## wnyps (Oct 11, 2007)

The 08 have high idle, it kicks in automatically when the trucks internal temp. falls below (I believe 32 degrees).


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

As far as I know, all diesels from ford 99+ have high idle. I have an aux idle controller also so I can set what I want the RPMS at and when I want it to raise.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my 05 will idle up to around 1,400 rpm when its cold.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i just put the grill cover on my 1991 7.3 for the winter season and it cuts the warm up time down drastically and they are lots less than $800.....as for the others they set inside the warm shop.... that option is kinda funny in a way because if you can afford a $35k truck with a $800 option, i would think you could afford a garage to park it in??


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

ColliganLands;646555 said:


> my 05 will idle up to around 1,400 rpm when its cold.


i think some of our 7.3's fast idle after setting unattended for a minute or so....


----------



## Monroe74 (Oct 13, 2005)

The 2005 Ford did come with the option of rapid heat it was the first year it was avilable but you had to ask for it in the 250 and 350 it wasn't published but it was published it 450 550 commercial brochure. If you guys want some thing like rapid heat try WEBASTO blue heat something like rapid heat.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jay brown;646593 said:


> i just put the grill cover on my 1991 7.3 for the winter season and it cuts the warm up time down drastically and they are lots less than $800.....as for the others they set inside the warm shop.... that option is kinda funny in a way because if you can afford a $35k truck with a $800 option, i would think you could afford a garage to park it in??


The problem is Jay, alot of guys take there trucks home at night and their truck won't fit in their garage or they don't have one. I also have accumulated to much machinery to keep everything inside. If your truck is plugged in, I find you get heat almost instantly. The problem with these Rapis Heaters you still have to let your truck warm up or you could be causing damage to your engine. JMO


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Jay brown;646593 said:


> i just put the grill cover on my 1991 7.3 for the winter season and it cuts the warm up time down drastically and they are lots less than $800.....as for the others they set inside the warm shop.... that option is kinda funny in a way because if you can afford a $35k truck with a $800 option, i would think you could afford a garage to park it in??


Not sure where you got 800.00 for the option its only 250.00


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

We keep all our trucks in our shop and plugged in. Always instantly warm and toasty on plowing days. However, my truck that I drive home in ('06 F350 6.0) takes only 2 miles driving to the shop to warm up (unplugged).


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Case580M;649721 said:


> Not sure where you got 800.00 for the option its only 250.00


it was the price stated earlier in the thread..


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JD Dave;646818 said:


> The problem is Jay, alot of guys take there trucks home at night and their truck won't fit in their garage or they don't have one. I also have accumulated to much machinery to keep everything inside. If your truck is plugged in, I find you get heat almost instantly. The problem with these Rapis Heaters you still have to let your truck warm up or you could be causing damage to your engine. JMO


i hear ya, just doesn't make sense to have this rapid heat.....if you leave them inside they are already warm and if you park them outside they are plugged in and always need to be ran for about 5 min. warm up anyways....also if you put the rapid heat in a work truck, usually i'm dressed for the cool weather anyways since most of us work outside all day and the quick heat is pointless.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jay brown;650408 said:


> i hear ya, just doesn't make sense to have this rapid heat.....if you leave them inside they are already warm and if you park them outside they are plugged in and always need to be ran for about 5 min. warm up anyways....also if you put the rapid heat in a work truck, usually i'm dressed for the cool weather anyways since most of us work outside all day and the quick heat is pointless.....


I agree.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

BSDeality;645024 said:


> wish my 05 had that option at the factory, it takes FORRRRRRREVVVEERRRR for the 6.0's to warm up.





stroker79;645205 said:


> Yeah my 03 is the same way. In fact thats what prompted me to ask since I was sitting there freezing my ass off for 30 mins before I got some heat.
> Thats such a cool option, wish they would have done it long ago!


Most diesels that I've dealt with need to be working to make heat, even my '04 will cool off noticably when left idling. My diesel tech told me "Start it, let it warm up for 2-3 mins and go."



sno commander;646356 said:


> sounds like a cool option, my dodge diesel also takes forever to warm up. Do the fords have high idle? when its cold out i raise the idle up to 1500 rpms so it warms up a little quicker.


For anybody that wants to be able to control their high idle manually. There are 2 wires under the dash, that when connected through a basic toggle switch will raise the idle to around 1500rpm. If you do a google you should be able to find the wiring colours and locations. One is located behind the dash to the right of the steering wheel, over toward the radio, and the other is above the park-brake pedal.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I have a 2008 CC with the heat thing and it sucks, 1st off it is not really hot more like kinda warm air, 2nd it take longer for the regualr heat to come on and they even just had the truck in for a recall for the thermostat. So I am not at all impressed. And I plug in all my PSD and get heat pretty quick. The 08 will be parked in the shop due to condo equipment and bagged salt being loaded for on the go response so it was not something all that great and it was an option on the truck when I needed it and it had all the other options I wanted. 

Ron G.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Jay brown;650408 said:


> i hear ya, just doesn't make sense to have this rapid heat.....if you leave them inside they are already warm and if you park them outside they are plugged in and always need to be ran for about 5 min. warm up anyways....also if you put the rapid heat in a work truck, usually i'm dressed for the cool weather anyways since most of us work outside all day and the quick heat is pointless.....


not everybody has a shop to store their truck in, and say perhaps your working construction, just got back from snowmobiling, or something of the sort and it's freezing outside and you jump in the truck while it warms up, it provides you with heat a lot faster while the truck warms up... i dont know about in mo but in ny we get many days where the weather is in the single digits or below 0 with windchill and even if your dressed warm for working your going to freeze your a^^ off sitting in an ice box waiting for it to warm up.


----------



## hinikersnowplow (Jan 23, 2007)

i keep mine diseal plugged in at night anyway during the cold weather . heater blows out hot air the time it starts up . never had to scrape that darn ice off mine . i always kept the heat defroster on and fan on high while truck is parked outside


----------

